# simple router table - attach vacuum hose to router box, or use Bosch dust adapter?



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought I'd seen this discussed before, but I cannot find anything about it now:

I want to build a simple first router table with a Grizzly plate to hold my Bosch MRC23 router in its fixed base (so it's then technically a MRF23? stupid naming scheme.).

I just got the dust collection adapter set (haven't tried it yet), and it includes one adapter specific to the fixed base.

I'm wondering whether it's preferable to the Bosch dust adapter under the table, with the router box serving only as a catch-all for whatever bypasses the Bosch piece, or if a vacuum-tight box always works better than the adapter pieces with their big collet/bit holes.

There are of course other consideration such as convenience/durability (it's easier to make and work with a tilt top for bit changes if the box doesn't hang from the top; mounting the hose so it doesn't crack the Bosch adapter when the top is tilted up is harder, however), and a fence-mounted dust hole will no doubt affect the under-table performance somewhat - I plan to build that sort of thing too, but not right away.

There's also the part where the box has to be somewhat tricky to divert dust past the router on the way to the vacuum hole. I noticed that a lot of box designs have a diagonal U-cutout baffle around the collet of the router for this purpose - with the Bosch adapter, all the dust that falls through (but no more than that) falls onto the router.

But what I'd like to know from others' experience (or theory) before I find out the hard way is how the Bosch adapter does, compared to a box, at 
a. clearing dust off the top of the table
b. will much fall through?

thanks.

Incidentally, if using a vacuum box, is there a way to use incoming air flow to blow dust off to the side (from the collet and bearings, etc.), e.g. with a pipe pointed at that area of the router, or does that plain not work because whatever air flow you use for this is lost to sucking dust into the box in the first place?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Ben it depends on what kind of work you intend on doing, I would take a hard look at the "Dust Router' by Keen products. The only reason I have not purchased one is it will not take my raised panel cutters that are over 3" in diameter. It would work great with vertical raised panel cutters.

Dust Collector for Router Tables by Keen Products - YouTube

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0045I4CWU...UTF8&colid=BIGG2M7FNQX2&coliid=I2SZJCQO2L4M8B

Router tables: Keen Products dust collecting - Dust collectors for table saws and router tables

Dick


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Man, I got dazed and confused trying to understand what the OP was writing about.

So, here is my explanation.

I have an adapter on my router table fence. It is connected to a Harbor Freight Dust Collector hose via rubber connector (Home Depot plumbing section). Hose connections rarely fit perfectly. The rubber connector works great.

I also have a Bosch VAC005 hose connected to the router under the table. It is a simple press fit. It hooks up to a Dust Deputy cyclone and a Shop Vac.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of the hose connection to the fence. I think I bought the plastic thingie that attaches to the fence at Rockler, or maybe it was Woodcraft. Regardless, a shop Vac type hose would not fit. The rubber adapter does fit and the clamps keep it snug.

Note: If you build something like this, take into consideration that you may use a bit router bit sooner or later and there won't be enough clearance. I have that problem and need to modify or build a new fence. To get around the cramped quarters, I added a temporary fence to the front of mine and that acted like a spacer which gave room for the big bit to spin.

Mike


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

To clarify:

While building a router table, do I need to build a sealed, vacuumed router box under the table, or is the Bosch fixed-base dust collection shroud for MR series routers (which does, in fact, look like a smaller version of the Keen Dust Cup above) good enough when used upside-down? 
I will also tee in build a fence-based dust collector eventually, but either with or without that, does anybody have experience using such a shroud under the table.


Dick, what do you use in place of the dust cup - another collector shroud or a sealed box?

Mike, how does your Bosch VAC005 hose connect under the table - Bosch shroud, another shroud, or a sealed box?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The Triton came with a dust shield and a port. The hose is a friction fit. I bought a dust shield/port separately for the Bosch. I don't have any exp with your model.

The attached picture shows a hose hooked up to the dust port on a 1617 fixed base. The base is mounted under the cast iron extension wing of my table saw (Grizzly 1023RLW).

Hope this helps.
Note: I would not seal a box the router was housed in unless you can provide some sort of ventilation.


----------



## achoox4 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you, that gives me some confidence the equivalent part for the MR router will work as well as yours, and I don't need to do a box except for catching spurious debris, and safety. (When I say "sealed" I mean sealed enough for dust collection to work, not sealed altogether.)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

achoox4 said:


> To clarify:
> 
> While building a router table, do I need to build a sealed, vacuumed router box under the table, or is the Bosch fixed-base dust collection shroud for MR series routers (which does, in fact, look like a smaller version of the Keen Dust Cup above) good enough when used upside-down?
> I will also tee in build a fence-based dust collector eventually, but either with or without that, does anybody have experience using such a shroud under the table.
> ...


Ben I use both a box and fence collection. I run a 4 inch DC hose to both through a Y fitting. I use one of these on the back of the box.

Woodstock D4244 Mini Gulp Dust Hood - Vacuum And Dust Collector Accessories - Amazon.com 

dick


----------

